

The Model-View-Controller Song - keyfof
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/musical-geek-friday-model-view-controller-song/

======
tokipin
here's another nerdy-dorky song

<http://www.modlost.net/home/music/programming/lisp-song.html>

~~~
gruseom
Somebody played this for me a couple days ago. I had to beg him to stop. The
pain still hasn't gone away.

~~~
icky
Hey, at least it's better than the Free Software Song... ;)

~~~
gruseom
Ha! That's exactly what I played him for revenge!

